# Solid Trout in a Solid Wind! Seadrift, TX 4/29/17



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Despite the wind, we were blessed to walk into them on our first wade this morning. We left the dock in the dark, because I knew we had a good run ahead of us and I wanted to get to a particular stretch of shoreline before the traffic. The flood tide we have with this wind, scattered the fish a bit but we still found trout between 20-24" in the same general area. Wading into to waist deep water, which is normally knee deep, we threw Down South Lures in watermelon, key lime and also Corky Softdines. I know the front tomorrow will push some water out, and with the tides returning to normal, as long as the bait fish stay put these solid trout will too. Call me for availability for May, June, July.


----------

